# Router help....



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

So I got a Cisco wireless router and every two days I have to unplug it and reset it because none of my devices will connect to it....is there a way to not have this happen?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## izzaeroth (Jul 22, 2011)

When u say all your devices, does that include non-tbolt devices? If that's the case you may want to check their site for firmware updates etc. I had a belkin router once that I constantly had to reset cuz of some screwy dhcp issue when I had it pw protected. Ended up giving it to a poor unsuspecting family member and got a diff brand.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah my tbolt, x, the wife's d2, everything wifi. The device recognizes it but wont connect unless I reset

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Why settle for the firmware that comes on it? You rooted and customized your phone, so do the same for your router firmware.

Stick something like ddwrt, openwrt or tomato (or tomato usb) on it and it'll most likely give you less headaches + more features.

ddwrt supports the widest range of routers while the other 2 may or may not support newer linksys ones.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index

Linksys firmware by default is horrible and crippled (kind of like our phones).


----------



## nolimitzr1 (Oct 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> Why settle for the firmware that comes on it? You rooted and customized your phone, so do the same for your router firmware.
> 
> Stick something like ddwrt, openwrt or tomato (or tomato usb) on it and it'll most likely give you less headaches + more features.
> 
> ...


Ddwrt works great only when I hide ssid do I have to reset router after I get out of range and come back home...fwiw its netgear wnr838v2. Otherwise flawless

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nolimitzr1 said:


> Ddwrt works great only when I hide ssid do I have to reset router after I get out of range and come back home...fwiw its netgear wnr838v2. Otherwise flawless
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Were you asking a question? I didn't quite follow what you said in reply.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

yarly said:


> Why settle for the firmware that comes on it? You rooted and customized your phone, so do the same for your router firmware.
> 
> Stick something like ddwrt, openwrt or tomato (or tomato usb) on it and it'll most likely give you less headaches + more features.
> 
> ...


I had no idea this was even possible! Now get back to miui ;D

Thanks for the info...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> I had no idea this was even possible! Now get back to miui ;D
> 
> Thanks for the info...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 Oh yeah, it's good stuff. Flashing custom firmware for it upped my maximum connections on my old wireless g linksys router to 4000+ (mainly a big deal if you are getting something on a torrent). Also keeps track of your data usage, has a built in vpn and lets you ssh into your home network. Signal slightly increased as well.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

yarly said:


> Oh yeah, it's good stuff. Flashing custom firmware for it upped my maximum connections on my old wireless g linksys router to 4000+ (mainly a big deal if you are getting something on a torrent). Also keeps track of your data usage, has a built in vpn and lets you ssh into your home network. Signal slightly increased as well.


Yeah, I had it with my old WRT54G by linksys. Got an E1200 now and they don't have anything for it, I'm a sad android :androidsad:


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Yeah, I had it with my old WRT54G by linksys. Got an E1200 now and they don't have anything for it, I'm a sad android :androidsad:


That must be a new one. I knew the E1000 just had something put out recently.


----------

